# Sarcophagus



## kirbz60062 (Aug 12, 2004)

My school is doing a production called "The Man Who Came to Dinner" we need to build a giant sarcophagus in which a lady is thrown. We need to make it look like an ancient egyptian sarcophagus with a face and everything and we need a good way to make it. Right now we're gonna make it out of wood and put on some styrofoam shaped like a human body but im looking for suggestions on how to carve the body or a different idea on how to make this. All input is appreciated.


----------



## ship (Aug 12, 2004)

Perhaps do your intent of lumber and foam than coat it in fiberglass if not at least a hard foam coating shell to make it last the production?

Lots of padding inside it also I would think. For me at least it sounds like you are on the right track given it's larger than human scale.


----------



## tenor_singer (Aug 12, 2004)

kirbz60062 said:


> My school is doing a production called "The Man Who Came to Dinner" we need to build a giant sarcophagus in which a lady is thrown. We need to make it look like an ancient egyptian sarcophagus with a face and everything and we need a good way to make it. Right now we're gonna make it out of wood and put on some styrofoam shaped like a human body but im looking for suggestions on how to carve the body or a different idea on how to make this. All input is appreciated.



We did that show two years ago. What we did was build a coffin shaped box out of 2x2 for framing and luan for sheathing. I then had our best art student paint a picture of a sarcophagus top on a seperate sheet of 4x8 luan, large enough that when mounted to the lid of the coffin, it would cover it and make it look as 3-D as possible. I then had my crew cut it out and mount it. It looked really good.

The truly cool thing is that if you build the coffin correctly (I made mine rectangular in shape), you can mount wheels to the bottom and it becomes a good rolling storage unit for totes. We store our SO connections and such in ours.

Hope this helps (and don't be afraid to use your school's art program... I have even gone so far as to comp them all tickets, lend them our air brush for face painting or make a small donation to their art club).

Tenor


----------



## kirbz60062 (Aug 12, 2004)

cool thanks for the input. We built a coffin before but it got destroyed  . Im really angry hopefully we can use ur input to build a better one than the one that got destroyed.


----------



## avkid (Aug 12, 2004)

we built one and rent it out


----------

